
'I am going to say quiet words in your face': a conversation with the Zuckerbot - peteforde
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/22/zuckerbot-mark-zuckerberg-facebook-botnik
======
totalZero
ctrl+f "brisket"

ctrl+f "ribs"

ctrl+f "sweet baby ray's"

No hits. Color me disappointed.

